# Strange TiVo Central message



## DPJohnson (Jan 12, 2011)

On the TiVo central page I have a message: Please Activate Service, Go to UNKNOWN and enter your TiVo service number to activate this UNKNOWN. THe UNKNOWN will not work without an active service subscription.

How to I go to UNKNOWN???


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Has the drive been replaced? many weird things will happen with a replaced drive that needs a C&DE done to it.


----------



## Bad_Dog (Mar 29, 2008)

Reviving an old thread, but I also have this same issue.

I just bought a Premiere XL4 off of ebay - new, never been open. It doesn't have a Cablecard yet (I have Fios and it's on order), so all I've done is the guided setup and its downloaded its various updates and such.

I get this error message on the Tivo Central home page, just as the OP had. I haven't activated service yet and I'm concerned that there may be issues and don't want to purchase a Lifetime activation and be stuck with a dud.

You mentioned a "C&DE". What is that?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bad_Dog said:


> Reviving an old thread, but I also have this same issue.
> 
> I just bought a Premiere XL4 off of ebay - new, never been open. It doesn't have a Cablecard yet (I have Fios and it's on order), so all I've done is the guided setup and its downloaded its various updates and such.
> 
> ...


"Clear and Delete Everything"


----------



## Bad_Dog (Mar 29, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> "Clear and Delete Everything"


Ok, thanks.

When I started it up, it didn't have anything on it and it took me through the initial guided startup, giving me the impression that it's new or had gone through the wipe previously. There's nothing about its packaging that leads me to believe that this is/was a used device.

Since it's new and there's nothing on it, I can do the full reset and see if that changes it.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Bad_Dog said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> When I started it up, it didn't have anything on it and it took me through the initial guided startup, giving me the impression that it's new or had gone through the wipe previously. There's nothing about its packaging that leads me to believe that this is/was a used device.
> 
> Since it's new and there's nothing on it, I can do the full reset and see if that changes it.


If you do a clear and delete everything, you will lose the thx optimizer video and there's no way to recover it after it's lost.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

poppagene said:


> If you do a clear and delete everything, you will lose the thx optimizer video and there's no way to recover it after it's lost.


Yep, I learned that little fact the hard way.


----------



## Bad_Dog (Mar 29, 2008)

Ooow, good to know. Haven't done it yet...

Meanwhile, I'm left with wondering whether or not this is a bad error or benign. I think I'm going to call support.


----------



## Bad_Dog (Mar 29, 2008)

Called support and here's what they said...

They confirmed that it is a new box, so it's not an issue of getting screwed by ebay. The rep said that he's seen the error before, but it's not really an issue. It's related to the fact that it's not activated, and in addition, possibly due to the fact that it doesn't have Cable service / Mcard installed. 

I was concerned about the error because I didn't want to activate it (intending to do Lifetime) and didn't want to be left with a bad machine. Didn't realize they have a 30-day money back guarantee, so I'm good to go.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

poppagene said:


> If you do a clear and delete everything, you will lose the thx optimizer video and there's no way to recover it after it's lost.


I have that THX video if anyone really needs it (extracted from my 748 XL). Personally, I think that adjusting the TV to your personal tastes/lighting conditions/preferences beats a "calibration" video any day.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ggieseke said:


> I have that THX video if anyone really needs it (extracted from my 748 XL). Personally, I think that adjusting the TV to your personal tastes/lighting conditions/preferences beats a "calibration" video any day.


Agreed. (do I ever disagree with you?)

Only ONE/TWO thoughts came to mind over what it would, or could, hurt to lose that video: The potential resale value/A buyer that may expect it to be there, if it isn't disclosed it is not?

Is your copy of the THX video something easily added? I couldn't find a way to make a copy of it off from the TiVo. It's protected. No MRV/MRS/TiVoDeskTop options to keep a backup, of just the THX video.

If there's any concerns about this leading the way of breaking the forum rules, I suggest we stop all speak of the THX video, in public areas, and go to PM mode.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The easy way to get it back is to restore a DvrBARS image to the drive. If you have already done a C&DE, overwriting the drive with a factory or truncated image wouldn't lose anything.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

dianebrat said:


> Has the drive been replaced? many weird things will happen with a replaced drive that needs a C&DE done to it.


I've seen this happen a few times on original drive units. Had it happen on pretty much every Premiere I've owned after the 20.2 update before activation. From the Premiere I got in 2010 upon reactivation, the Premiere I got in February, and the Premiere 4 I got in May. Once it connects to the server and obtains an account it fixes itself.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> I have that THX video if anyone really needs it (extracted from my 748 XL). Personally, I think that adjusting the TV to your personal tastes/lighting conditions/preferences beats a "calibration" video any day.


Sure I'd love to have that video if your able to, please.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> Sure I'd love to have that video if your able to, please.


I'm sure he'll PM you about it. I got my PM from him.

Please consider donating to his DVRBARS project. Without it, that video would very likely still be unavailable to anybody who lost it. The more I speak with him, the more I realize just how much effort he puts into things, and a utility that he CHOOSES to provide for free.


----------

